# Coyote attacking deer



## scuba (Jan 12, 2009)

Not really sure where this picture came from, a friend sent this to me.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Another one of those "transparent" deer. I kinda want to shoot one of those! :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

LOL


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Hard to kill because the bullet goes right through them. And, if you do get one, there really isn't much meat in the hindquarters...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Why is the deer transparent, and not the yote?


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

blhunter3 said:


> Why is the deer transparent, and not the yote?


Poor photoshop skills


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

Its a ghost.


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

This happens a lot with trail cams. My friend shot a deer and the arrow passed completly through. Yet the trail cam caught the arrow half way through the deer and the deer was like 7 feet off the ground. It's an amazing picture and is somewhere on the internet. People thought it was photo shopped but it wasn't, and has that same transparency.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

dynarider68 said:


> Its a ghost.


Someone posted about a ghost deer in the antelope forum, lol!


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

https://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthrea ... /1/fpart/1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

klatto310 said:


> This happens a lot with trail cams. My friend shot a deer and the arrow passed completly through. Yet the trail cam caught the arrow half way through the deer and the deer was like 7 feet off the ground. It's an amazing picture and is somewhere on the internet. People thought it was photo shopped but it wasn't, and has that same transparency.


 :rollin:

I know a guy, that used to date a chick, whos brother played football with a kid, whos dads bosses wifes father, fought in the war with a guy, whos cousins uncle once shot a transparent buck. Darn bullet passed right through the vitals but they couldnt find it.

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## klatto310 (Feb 10, 2009)

BROWNDOG said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the deer transparent, and not the yote?
> ...


The deer is transparent because part of it is above the horizon line so the sun does that. The 'yote isn't so it isnt transparent.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

If it was photoshop the deer wouldn't be transparent. The person using it would not let that happen to the picture. Also photoshop uses layers so he could have done that on purpose, but why, ask the person who created this photo.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

One shot two kills!!! :lol:


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

lol I have seen multiple transparent deer things. I don't own a camera for hunting deer so I have no clue what to believe. Is it possible for this to happen with these fast shooting cameras?


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

heres an actual coyote kill. Atleast 5 coyotes killed this buck in my neighbours backyard 2 days ago. She watched the chase her husband had to scare the coyotes away.

there was still a bit of blood on the buck head from where his antlers fell off. He looked healthy too.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That's one vulgar picture....


----------



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

usually parts of a picture will be transparent like that when the shutter speed isn't fast enough causing the moving object to become over exposed. Anyone that has a fairly decent digital camera can get the same effect by adjust the exposure setting for "low light" using a steady tripod take a picture of a moving object during "normal light" condition and you will achive the same effect.

As far as the picture goes. who knows. I would say its plausable


----------



## Louisiana_Fox_Trapper (Feb 28, 2009)

That picture is directly off cuddie back trail camera's webiste. Its the real thing.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

That's pretty sweet that pics can do that. I've seen some that look unbelievable though.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think the pics are real. We have the cuddebacks and let me tell you, they take freakin fast pictures...

On that other note though, BBJ, that happen to me to! I wonder if we knew the same people lol!


----------

